# dotació a la provisió



## Matti

Bona tarda!

Altre cop soc/estic aquí amb la mateixa traducció. Are tinc problemes amb aquesta frase, sobretot "tot creant" i "dotació a la provisió";

"Recomanem a la Societat que realitzi una identificació dels materials de baixa rotació que es puguin considerar obsolets tot creant zones específiques d'obsolets en el magatzem i realitzi la dotació a la provisió per obsolescència que correspongui."

de moment tinc:

"We recommend that the Company identify slow rotation material that can be considered obsolete creating specific obsolete areas in the warehouse and that they..........provision for obsolescence that is required."

Help!!!!


----------



## betulina

Matti said:


> "Recomanem a la Societat que realitzi una identificació dels materials de baixa rotació que es puguin considerar obsolets tot creant zones específiques d'obsolets en el magatzem i realitzi la dotació a la provisió per obsolescència que correspongui."



 Uau, Matti! No m'estranya que no ho entenguis, perquè la veritat és que la redacció és més aviat dolenta... He estat donant voltes sobre què pot voler dir i el que se m'acut és que cal "reemplaçar" aquest material que ha quedat obsolet amb material nou. No se m'acut res més.... 

A veure si hi ha temps que els altres hi diguin la seva, però si no, no ho pots preguntar al client? És que és tan estrany.... 

Respecte a "tot creant", aquest "tot" només és un reforç del gerundi. Potser en anglès es pot fer "by creating"? 

Que vagi bé!


----------



## Matti

Uf!!!!Per fer aquesta traducció necesito un mag!
Gràcies betulina, al meny ara entinc aixo de "tot"


----------



## megane_wang

Renoi! Amb un original com aquest... !!

Em sembla que el que ha de fer la Societat és tenir en compte que els materials queden obsolets i que allò que quedi obsolet deixarà de tenir valor. 

Això de les "dotacions a la provisió per xxxxx" són entrades del pla general comptable de les empreses. Volen dir assignacions de fons. En aquest cas es deu a la pèrdua de valor dels materials que quedin obsolets. Com que qualsevol canvi de valor d'allò que tens dins d'una empresa ha de quedar controlat, si els productes emmagatzemats perden valor, la comptabilitat ho ha de reflectir. Per això cal fer aquesta "dotació a la provisió per obsolescència".

Un cop feta la lliçó de comptabilitat, a veure si trobo alguna traducció, o a algú se li encén la bombeta...

Fins ara!


----------



## megane_wang

Crec que ho tinccccccccc !!!

Es diu *"Period provision for obsolescence".*

"We recommend that the Company identify slow rotation material that can be considered obsolete *by *creating specific obsolete areas in the warehouse and that they *plan period provisions for obsolescence as required*."

Further suggestions, anyone ??


----------



## ernest_

Dotar una provisió crec que seria "to record a provision for".


----------



## Matti

I won't inflict any more of my tortured Catalan on any of you, just wanted to say thanks for 'disecting' that last sentence, now it makes sense and if you don't mind Megane Wang I will use your translation word for word. There's a thousand or more similar sentences still waiting, so don't go away!
Moltes gràcies!


----------



## megane_wang

De res  !


----------

